# U.V. Sterilizers Industrial.



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

Aquafine DT 300 .28 amps. Have 3 of these, anyone knows their worth. Only ran 2 on a bunch of 220,s and don't need them now. Just wondering if it is worthwhile to pick up new bulbs for them and sell as working or throw them out. I have smaller turbo twisters for tanks I'm keeping now. They came with a fishroom I bought out years ago so never knew original costs.


----------



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## klingy (May 22, 2021)

Hi, I would recommend you to buy a new UV-C lamp. Today, there are already many large and cheap lamps on offer. You may be interested in one of the following: SunSun CUV-207 UV lampa 7W , Aquael STERILIZER UV AS, JBL PROCRISTAL UV-C Compact plus .


----------

